

U.S. Higher Education Enrollments, Falling Behind - lkrubner
http://conversableeconomist.blogspot.com/2013/07/us-higher-education-enrollments-falling.html

======
lkrubner
This sums it up:

"Thus, the most obvious story told by these data is a frustrating one for the
U.S. education system: [Per capita] spending is roughly where it should be,
but performance is lagging badly. "

